# 1080/60P or 1080/24P on Panasonic DMP-BD35



## Shawnn (Sep 23, 2007)

Today I put in new Panasonic TH-50PZ80 Plasma and a Panasonic DMP-BD35
Blu-ray disc player. The Plasma will do 1080/60P and 1080/24P. The Blu-ray has an option to turn on 24P. Do I want to turn on 24P and why would I want 24P on or off.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Why ? Because movies produced in 24 fps format.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

24P is what the film industry uses for their stuff. Setting it to the 24P makes the movie show without "jitter" I think. Not 100% sure on that. I set my PS3 and LG players to 24P and get a Great picture. Sorry not that much help. I do know 24P is what Directv uses for their 1080P on demand.



Shawnn said:


> Today I put in new Panasonic TH-50PZ80 Plasma and a Panasonic DMP-BD35
> Blu-ray disc player. The Plasma will do 1080/60P and 1080/24P. The Blu-ray has an option to turn on 24P. Do I want to turn on 24P and why would I want 24P on or off.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Alebob911 said:


> 24P is what the film industry uses for their stuff. Setting it to the 24P makes the movie show without "jitter" I think. Not 100% sure on that. I set my PS3 and LG players to 24P and get a Great picture. Sorry not that much help. I do know 24P is what Directv uses for their 1080P on demand.





Shawnn said:


> Today I put in new Panasonic TH-50PZ80 Plasma and a Panasonic DMP-BD35
> Blu-ray disc player. The Plasma will do 1080/60P and 1080/24P. The Blu-ray has an option to turn on 24P. Do I want to turn on 24P and why would I want 24P on or off.


I myself have a 61a750 with a samsung bd player. switching between 24/60 to me personally makes not a noticeable difference to bother either way. From a videophile stand point I would think matching the standard would makes things smoother since its Native to the original film. Who knows. maybe it will be one of those 720p / 1080i debates.


----------



## Shawnn (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I guess I will leave the 24P option on and I wll give Panasonic a call and see what thay have to say about that option.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Movies are shot on flim at 24 frames per second. The DVD standard didn't allow for 24 fps because no TVs at the time supported it. But Blu-Ray does support 24p, and many newer, higher-end TV models have a 24p refresh mode by running the panel at a refresh rate that's a multiple of 24, and repeating frames by the same multiple. This allows the TV to display nearly identically to what you'd see in a movie theater, instead of the "judder" that is an unavoidable artifact of converting a 24 fps source to display on a 60 Hz refresh rate TV.

Here is a list of all known TV models that can properly support 24p (there are many more models that can accept at 24p signal, but still convert the signal to 60i/p due to the TV's fixed 60 Hz panel; those aren't listed):

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=5155


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

You won't be able to use 24p unless your display supports it and even then, you won't notice that much difference unless you look very closely at moving (panned) scenes. I have a great display system but decided to leave the 24p option off on my BD-35 player just for convenience (no need to switch it each time I load a disk) and the video is excellent anyway.


----------

